# Calb help Onkyo TX SR606



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

hi.me all confused,i need some advice to calberate my 7.1 speakers , pictures enclosed for viewing,i have a weird sitting position in my so called HT Chill ROOM lol.
i have the mic and a tripod allready, where do i position it in the middle of my sofa in back of room and then left and right of each end or what ?,I sit usually in my reclyner,sometimes I have company over for sofa at back wall.
this is a 16ft long by 10ft width room.also i did a test just for the heck, i can't hardly hear my reciever my calbs were front and center @ 60hz -7db , surround 60hz -4db, surround back 80hz -3db and the subwoofer is 120hz +3db
thanks


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

If I watched more from the recliner than the sofa I would use the recliner for the reference point. Your room, your rig, your choice.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

The calibration will run through multiple points. I would find the 2 main points and then the spot in the middle of the room between those two places. If you have 3 places then use that as Onkyo's use a 3 poisition system. Denon's use a 5 position system so if you just can't get that Onkyo to sound right all over you may want to look into a Denon.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks for helping me out,me so excited trying to get all new speakers soon,my new Mirage Omni-S8 8-Inch 400 Watt High-Performance Subwoofer will be shipped tomorrow,kinda broke my pocket ,and I need 7 more speakers,center, 2 front,2 surround,and 2 surround back yi o yo


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

The newer Audyssey EQ/Calibration system can use up to 8 locations now...my most recent Denon has it, my previous model was 5 locations


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

Ok I have the Onkyo TX SR606 Reciever and for longest time was using the Onkyo SKS HT540 7.1 Spekers System,The Sub start to suck rattle and stuff so I had some extra cash and went out and bought a Mirage Omni S8 Sub and in the future I will be upgrading my new speaker system, and ditch the all Onkyo Speakers.
So my help is needed here I notice the Onkyo Sub to be more powerfull then my Mirage at mid sub volume ,noway this can't be right at all,does anyone own this Sub by Mirage,is the Phase Control to be ON and what is your HZ and Sub Volume Level.
Thanks


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

EaglePC said:


> Ok I have the Onkyo TX SR606 Reciever and for longest time was using the Onkyo SKS HT540 7.1 Spekers System,The Sub start to suck rattle and stuff so I had some extra cash and went out and bought a Mirage Omni S8 Sub and in the future I will be upgrading my new speaker system, and ditch the all Onkyo Speakers.
> So my help is needed here I notice the Onkyo Sub to be more powerfull then my Mirage at mid sub volume ,noway this can't be right at all,does anyone own this Sub by Mirage,is the Phase Control to be ON and what is your HZ and Sub Volume Level.
> Thanks


I would go to www.avsforum.com as you will get better help there. Not saying that this site doesn't have audiophiles but avs is the best place for this question.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

wow with my mirage subwoofer have these for surround and backs I have purchase these Cerwin-Vega VE Series VE-5M - Left / right channel speakers - 2-way - black ash for my surround and rear 7.1 setup.http://www.amazon.com/Cerwin-Vega-VE.../dp/B000LSG09Q

not to shabby


----------

